# Alexander/Sasha



## Karavaha

Hola a todos!

Soy ruso. Aquí en Rusia me llaman ´Alexander´ o ´Sasha´.
En los paises hispanohablantes me pueden llamar ´Alejandro´ pero es un nombre oficial.
A mi me interesa cual es el nombre correspondiente a ´Sasha´.
Solo me puedo imaginar ´Sancho´ pero Alejandro y Sancho son los nombres diferentes.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## cochagua

¡Hola!
Supongo que "Sasha" es el diminutivo de "Alexander" (como "Paco" y "Francisco").
Diminutivos de Alejandro pueden ser: Alex, Alejo (estos son los que se me ocurren).
Sds


----------



## pdro

Hola:

Un hipocorístico de Alejandro puede ser Sandro.

Por ejemplo: Alessandro Botticelli, conocido como Sandro Botticelli.

Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

cochagua said:


> ¡Hola!
> Supongo que "Sasha" es el diminutivo de "Alexander" (como "Paco" y "Francisco").
> Diminutivos de Alejandro pueden ser: Alex, Alejo (estos son los que se me ocurren).
> Sds


 
Alejo es otro nombre, no tiene nada que ver con Alexander/Alejandro. Lo que en el ruso sería Aleksei.


----------



## solysombra

Karavaha said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Soy ruso. Aquí en Rusia me llaman ´Alexander´ o ´Sasha´.
> En los paises hispanohablantes me pueden llamar ´Alejandro´ pero es un nombre oficial.
> A mi me interesa cual es el nombre correspondiente a ´Sasha´.
> Solo me puedo imaginar ´Sancho´ pero Alejandro y Sancho son los nombres diferentes.
> 
> Muchas gracias!


 
Yo no lo traduciría. El nombre oficial, en español, es Alejandro. Pero Sasha es un nombre familiar, un sobrenombre, yo lo dejaría así.


----------



## Antpax

solysombra said:


> Yo no lo traduciría. El nombre oficial, en español, es Alejandro. Pero Sasha es un nombre familiar, un sobrenombre, yo lo dejaría así.


 
Coincido plenamente con Solysombra, al igual que no traduciría Paco, por ejemplo.

Ant.


----------



## natasha2000

Antpax said:


> Coincido plenamente con Solysombra, al igual que no traduciría Paco, por ejemplo.
> 
> Ant.


 

Yo también, si es que Alexander quiere traducir algo, por ejemplo su nombre. 
Pero creo que la pregunta no iba por aquí, sino cómo se diría su nombre en español, como por ejemplo, Juan es Joan en catalán, en inglés es John, en serbio es Jovan, en portugués es Joao etc...


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Pero Sasha, desde que yo era chiquita, fue tradicionalmente un nombre ruso, de las novelas, del cine, de la literatura. No creo que tenga una traducción creíble.


----------



## Outsider

Pero, si es un diminutivo de Alexander, ¿por qué no Sandro?


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:


> Hola: Pero Sasha, desde que yo era chiquita, fue tradicionalmente un nombre ruso, de las novelas, del cine, de la literatura. No creo que tenga una traducción creíble.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Sasha es un diminutivo, apodo, o nombre de cariño de alguien quien se llama Alexandar. En Serbia es igual. Y se queda igual, como un nombre ruso. Boris es Boris, Sasha es Sasha, Igor es Igor etc.

Recapitulemos: 
Alexandar = Alejandro
Sasha = no hay en español. Pero el diminutivo de Alejandro es Alex.

Alejo es Aleksei.

Salut!
N.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Votaría por "Sandro" si no fuera porque no hay costumbre de traducir los nombres (aunque a mi amigo coreano Jeon Seung lo llamamos "Juan Simón"  ).


----------



## natasha2000

Outsider said:


> Pero, si es un diminutivo de Alexander, ¿por qué no Sandro?


 
Porque eso suena más italiano, y no español....

Alessandro, como dijiste, es italiano, no español, ¿no?


----------



## natasha2000

Dr. Quizá said:


> Votaría por "Sandro" si no fuera porque no hay costumbre de traducir los nombres (aunque a mi amigo coreano Jeon Seung lo llamamos "Juan Simón"  ).


 
Jajajaja... Típica españolización por la dificultad de la pronunciación del original. Tuve una amiga, Snežana, que al final acabó como Blanca, ya que su nombre significa Blancanieves... No había un español que podía pronunciar su nombre de una manera correcta.

¿Que no hay costumbre de traducir los nombres? Y cómo es que el Charles de Inglaterra es Carlos de Inglaterra, y no Charles? Joan Carreras es Juan Carreras, ¿no?


----------



## Outsider

natasha2000 said:


> Alessandro, como dijiste, es italiano, no español, ¿no?


Pero Sandro también existe en español. 
Todavía, estoy de acuerdo con ustedes: la verdad es que no se suele traducir Sasha, al menos en la literatura.


----------



## natasha2000

Outsider said:


> Pero Sandro también existe en español.
> Todavía, estoy de acuerdo con ustedes: la verdad es que no se suele traducir Sasha, al menos en la literatura.


 
Ah, ¿sí? No lo sabía....


----------



## Dr. Quizá

natasha2000 said:


> Jajajaja... Típica españolización por la dificultad de la pronunciación del original. Tuve una amiga, Snežana, que al final acabó como Blanca, ya que su nombre significa Blancanieves... No había un español que podía pronunciar su nombre de una manera correcta.
> 
> ¿Que no hay costumbre de traducir los nombres? Y cómo es que el Charles de Inglaterra es Carlos de Inglaterra, y no Charles? Joan Carreras es Juan Carreras, ¿no?



En verdad el nombre del que digo se pronuncia exactamente "yonson"; lo rebautizamos como coña de amiguetes. Se traducen los nombres nobiliarios (que al ser tradicionales existen en la mayoría de los idiomas europeos) pero no los del resto de la gente a no ser que haya una tradición específica (p.e. "San Francisco de Asís"). Ya nadie usa "Adolfo Hitler" como antes, sino "Adolf Hitler".

Conozco personalmente a varios "Sandros" y "Sandras".


----------



## SpiceMan

natasha2000 said:


> Ah, ¿sí? No lo sabía....


Sí, Sasha no es un apelativo totalmente desconocido en español.

Eso sí, no sabía que era el diminutivo de "alejandro".


----------



## natasha2000

SpiceMan said:


> Sí, Sasha no es un apelativo totalmente desconocido en español.
> 
> Eso sí, no sabía que era el diminutivo de "alejandro".


 
jejej.. no me has entendido
Decía yo de Sandro. Pensaba que era un nombre italiano.
Y en cuanto a Sasha, es un diminutivo de Alexandar, no de Alejandro, para ser precisos....

Alejandro - Alex (español)
Alexandar - Sasha (ruso)


----------



## Outsider

Bueno, Alexandr, seguramente...


----------



## Rayines

Outsider: El Sandro no va ni con cola en Argentina para Sasha. Es un cantante famoso aquí . Además, no puedo imaginarme de otra manera el nombre de tantos personajes de novelas famosas rusas (no se me ocurre ninguna, pero quizás Natasha nos puede dar una mano).
¡Ojo, no me opongo a que se le encuentre el nombre en españo!


----------



## Outsider

Eso es verdad. ¡No me imagino abrir un libro de Dostoevky o Tolstoy y descubrir que un de los personajes se llama Sandro!


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:


> Outsider: El Sandro no va ni con cola en Argentina para Sasha. Es un cantante famoso aquí . Además, no puedo imaginarme de otra manera el nombre de tantos personajes de novelas famosas rusas (no se me ocurre ninguna, pero quizás Natasha nos puede dar una mano).
> ¡Ojo, no me opongo a que se le encuentre el nombre en españo!


 
A ver, si hablamos de traducir nombres, no estoy de acuerdo con eso.
Además, cómo vas a traducir por ejemplo mi nombre que es un nombre tipico ruso de las novelas rusas? Natalia, seguro que no. Creo ver en algun sition en el foro eslavo que Natasha es diminutivo de Natalia. En ruso, claro. Igor, boris, Aleksei, etc.
Igual que en Don Quijote, en serbio, Sancho sigue llamándose Sancho, y Don Quijano Alonso, Don Quijano Alonso!.


----------



## Rayines

natasha2000 said:


> A ver, si hablamos de traducir nombres, no estoy de acuerdo con eso.
> Además, cómo vas a traducir por ejemplo mi nombre que es un nombre tipico ruso de las novelas rusas? Natalia, seguro que no. Creo ver en algun sition en el foro eslavo que Natasha es diminutivo de Natalia. En ruso, claro. Igor, boris, Aleksei, etc.
> Igual que en Don Quijote, en serbio, Sancho sigue llamándose Sancho, y Don Quijano Alonso, Don Quijano Alonso!.


E Inés, sería Iniushka? (off-topic). Imagínate a Don Juan en Moscú .


----------



## natasha2000

Rayines said:


> E Inés, sería Iniushka? (off-topic). Imagínate a Don Juan en Moscú .


 

jejje.. Te puedo acordar que no soy rusa. conozco los nombres rusos pero hasta un cierto punto. Lo unico que te podría decir es queDon Juan en serbio sería Gospodin Jovan. Pero no sé como eso sería en ruso.
Eso nos podría decir Alexander.


----------



## Rayines

> Te puedo acordar que no soy rusa


¡Por supuesto, Natasha !....Pero pareces la que más nos puedes orientar en este tema. Tal vez a Alexander ya lo hemos mareado un poco.


----------



## pejeman

Hola Alexaner/Sasha:

Aquí en México, en un círculo informal, te diríamos "Alex" y ya con mayor trato, podría ser "Alón" o alguna variante de esos dos.

Por otra parte, en México somos muy dados a tratarnos por alguna característica física, así es que si eres rubio, te diríamos "Güero", sin importar cual fuera tu nombre o bien, serías "El Ruso" o simplemente "Ruso", siendo este un trato cariñoso.

Lo que sí te puedo asegurar, con todo respeto, es que Sasha movería a risa, debido a que aquí es muy conocida una actriz llamada Sasha Montenegro, por lo cual tu diminutivo, se asociaría con un nombre de mujer.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Karavaha

Muchas gracias a todos!
Ahora voy a presentarme como ´Alex´ ya que no tengo otro remedio


----------



## natasha2000

pejeman said:


> Lo que sí te puedo asegurar, con todo respeto, es que Sasha movería a risa, debido a que aquí es muy conocida una actriz llamada Sasha Montenegro, por lo cual tu diminutivo, se asociaría con un nombre de mujer.
> Saludos cordiales


 
No se como está la cosa en Rusia, pero en Serbia, Sasha es un diminutivo tanto para hombre como para mujer. 

Alexandar/Alexandra = Sasha



Rayines said:


> ¡Por supuesto, Natasha !....Pero pareces la que más nos puedes orientar en este tema. Tal vez a Alexander ya lo hemos mareado un poco.


 
La verdad es que sí, nosotros serbios estamos bastante familiarizados con los nombres rusos... Aún más, muchos de ellos los hemos aceptado como nuestros.


----------



## Antpax

natasha2000 said:


> jejje.. Te puedo acordar que no soy rusa. conozco los nombres rusos pero hasta un cierto punto. Lo unico que te podría decir es queDon Juan en serbio sería Gospodin Jovan. Pero no sé como eso sería en ruso.
> Eso nos podría decir Alexander.


 
Hola:

Juan en ruso sería Ivan, lo que no sé es lo de Don. En otros tiempos supongo que sería _tovarich Ivan, _pero ahora...

Ant.


----------



## natasha2000

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Juan en ruso sería Ivan, lo que no sé es lo de Don. En otros tiempos supongo que sería _tovarich Ivan, _pero ahora...
> 
> Ant.


 
Yo antes diría que sería camarada, jajajajjaa. Además, no estoy tan segura que _tovarish_ sería ruso, me suena más a polaco


EDIT: Acabo de encontrar el diccionario ruso. Es igual que en serbio: gospodin. Click aquí (aunque temo que no os serviría mucho, es cirílica, jejejej)...

EDIT2: Antpax, tuviste razón. Es tovarsh. click


----------



## ballena

natasha2000 said:


> Yo antes diría que sería camarada, jajajajjaa. Además, no estoy tan segura que _tovarish_ sería ruso, me suena más a polaco
> 
> 
> EDIT: Acabo de encontrar el diccionario ruso. Es igual que en serbio: gospodin. (aunque temo que no os serviría mucho, es cirílica, jejejej)...
> 
> EDIT2: Antpax, tuviste razón. Es tovarsh.


 
En ruso tenemos manera tradicional del saludo cortés que todos usamos en situaciones diarias. Es un doble-nombre que consiste en tu nombre y el nombre de tu padre. Todos los otros tratamientos son menos comun y no todos los rusos sabrían cómo y cuándo usarlas.


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Karavaha:  En Ruso casi todos los nombres tienen apodos bien establecidos, pero en español sólo algunos los tienen.


----------



## indigoio

pejeman said:


> Lo que sí te puedo asegurar, con todo respeto, es que Sasha movería a risa, debido a que aquí es muy conocida una actriz llamada Sasha Montenegro, por lo cual tu diminutivo, se asociaría con un nombre de mujer.
> Saludos cordiales



Cierto, en México asociamos _Sasha_ al género femenino (hay un par de mujeres artistas). Te diríamos _Sasha_ únicamente si tú lo pidieras pero bajo el riesgo de ver una que otra cara sorprendida.
Karavaha, además de las que propone Peje, otras opciones serían _Ale_ y _Jano_.

Mande? jajaja
Es que acá Sandra/Sandro (este último rarísimo escucharlo) son nombres propios, independientes de Alejandra/Alejandro.

Ya de paso, me uno a quienes sostienen que no hay traducciones de nombres. Podríamos decir que son más bien equivalencias, y en último caso la opción es llamarlos por su nombre original (aunque la pronunciación no la garantizo  ) . 
En fin, que todo sea por el esfuerzo de ayudar a Alexandar!

Saludos
Sandra


----------



## miyax

Karavaha said:


> Muchas gracias a todos!
> Ahora voy a presentarme como ´Alex´ ya que no tengo otro remedio


 
Shasha, nadie te lo ha dicho, pero puedes presentarte como "Jandro". A mí "Sandro" no me suena muy bien en castellano, y como alguien ha dicho ya, parece venir más del italiano Alessandro que del español Alejandro. Por otra parte "Alex" suena perfecto en catalán (y para los que viven en esa tierra) pero para los castellano-parlantes es un nombre relativamente nuevo, tomado sobre todo por la influencia del inglés (Alexander) y no es un diminutivo tradicional. De hecho a veces se usa como un nombre independiente. Yo he oido llamar "Jandro" a muchos Alejandros, como también "Ale" si hay más confianza. 
Por otra parte respecto a la traducción de los nombres, hay que separar la literatura de la vida real; pues los traductores literarios tienen sus propias convenciones y hoy en día es una convención no traducir los nombres extranjeros por regla general. Sin embargo antes traducirlos era lo normal, por eso decimos *Alejandro *Magno (el peso de la tradición) pero usamos Alexander (u otras versiones) con nombres más modernos, Alexander G Bell.... Pero no vamos a hacer caso de los traductores cuando se trata de nuestra vida personal, ¿no?


----------



## Tyomna Zeema

Bueno, hasta donde yo se, no hay traducción a muchos nombres extranjeros, camarada!
Lo curioso (y no te vayas a enojar) pero Sasha, en México es más bien nombre de mujer!!!
Pero tengo entendido que en Rusia es apra ambos, mujer y hombfre como lo es aqui en México el nombre de Guadalupe (María Guadalupe... José Guadalupe)

Espero haber podido ser de ayuda!


----------



## unoquepasaba

Yo me llamo Alejandro y durante toda mi vida familia y amigos me han estado llamando Jandro, a mi padre y abuelo lo mismo...


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Acá a los Alejandros suele llamárselos Ale.  Pero coincido totalmente con Rayines, a un Alexander ruso yo lo llamaría Sasha, sin dudarlo. Suena tan lindo y tiene tantas reminiscencias rusas que no lo cambiaría jamás por un Ale o ninguno de los mencionados (con perdón de los que ostentan dichos apelativos) 
En general me parece que todos los diminutivos de los nombres rusos son muy lindos.


----------

